# Need a new saw! Echo cs590 or something better?



## wildcatbb (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm looking into getting a new saw. I just want a good running 20" saw that will have plenty of power and last. I called two local dealers (both do dolmar and Echo) about the dolmar 5105 and 6100 saws. They both told me hands down for the money, buy the echo cs590 for $399! One dealer even throws in an extra chain. They both claimed they sell the day lights out of that model and have no trouble with them. This saw wasn't even in my sights before talking to them. I was prepared to go into the 500-600 dollar range but if a 400 dollar saw can get it done, I'm game! After reading reviews in Amazon it seems like a solid saw! Any one have any experience with it, or other recommendations for that price range as good or better. My little ms210 is not cutting it !


----------



## drz1050 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have the 590. Running a 20" Oregon bar on it and a full chisel chain. No complaints whatsoever, it's a great saw. Starts on 3 pulls when cold, one when hot all day every day.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 28, 2015)

wildcatbb said:


> I'm looking into getting a new saw. I just want a good running 20" saw that will have plenty of power and last. I called two local dealers (both do dolmar and Echo) about the dolmar 5105 and 6100 saws. They both told me hands down for the money, buy the echo cs590 for $399! One dealer even throws in an extra chain. They both claimed they sell the day lights out of that model and have no trouble with them. This saw wasn't even in my sights before talking to them. I was prepared to go into the 500-600 dollar range but if a 400 dollar saw can get it done, I'm game! After reading reviews in Amazon it seems like a solid saw! Any one have any experience with it, or other recommendations for that price range as good or better. My little ms210 is not cutting it !


Excellent reviews everywhere you look.. I wouldn't hesitate getting one! Echo makes good tools.. Have a 25 year old Echo GT-1100 weed whacker that still runs great!


----------



## wildcatbb (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks! I think I'm definataly leaning towards the echo! Super pumped to try it out


----------



## raybonz (Feb 28, 2015)

wildcatbb said:


> Thanks! I think I'm definataly leaning towards the echo! Super pumped to try it out


Great warranty too.. Hard to go wrong!


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 1, 2015)

raybonz said:


> Echo makes good tools.. Have a 25 year old Echo GT-1100 weed whacker that still runs great!



I bought one for my father probably 25 years ago. I would likely still be using it if it wasn't stolen out of the garage. It was sorta like the RedMax I have now. Zero maintenance, total neglect, dump the old gas out and new gas in in the spring and start it on the third pull.

CS 590 is definitely the best bang for the buck in the 60cc class.


----------



## jeffesonm (Mar 1, 2015)

60cc... 13 lbs... 20" bar... I think you will be happy


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 2, 2015)

The Echo CS-590 is one of the least expensive 60cc saws from a major brand in the market today.  It also has the lowest horsepower of these saws, too.  I'm not saying it's a bad saw.  I want to make it known that not all 60cc saws are equal.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 2, 2015)

If you were willing to pay as much as $600 for a 60cc saw then you have a wide range of options. Shoot, for $400-$500 you should be able to find a nice pro-level saw if you look hard enough. I'm not knockin' the Echo. I've never run their chainsaws and agree their other OPE is top notch, but like TreePointer said - not all 60cc saws are created equal.


----------



## jeffesonm (Mar 2, 2015)

If you keep an eye out you can find a used Stihl 036 for around $300.


----------



## wildcatbb (Mar 2, 2015)

I just upped the ante a bit boys....gonna spend a little more if it buys me a better/faster/more powerful saw. I'm a power junkie! The three contenders are the echo cs620, the dolmar 6400 and possibly Stihl ms362 or husky 562xp(which is pushin it on price)! I did see the jonsered at tsc for $699 and is supposedly about the same. Whatcha think? I've been reviewing this stuff to death and figured I'm probably gonna keep whatever I buy for a looooong time so it doesn't bother me to spend a couple hundred more.


----------



## jtstromsburg (Mar 2, 2015)

I bought a still 362cm two months ago and it's a beast!  I have a echo cs530 and the stihl makes it seem like a toy.  Plus everything I read says the 362 should get more powerful after i run a few tanks thru it.


----------



## Osagebndr (Mar 2, 2015)

You should also consider chaps, safety glasses and hearing protection in your budget that's must have stuff for cutting wood also IMO.


----------



## drz1050 (Mar 3, 2015)

The Husky 562xp is the best new saw out of that group... but really what are you buying a saw for?  You originally said that you just wanted something to pull a 20" bar and be reliable... and for longevity the 562 won't be your friend compared to some of the not so high-strung ones.. most of the guys that buy this saw only run it for a year, then trade it in for a new one. I've also read it can be tough to start.

If I was a pro, cutting all day every day, yeah I'd get one. For my needs? And double the price? No thanks; I'll stick with the 590.


----------



## Osagebndr (Mar 3, 2015)

The echo is a really good saw for the money and likely all you will need.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 3, 2015)

Add Husqvarna 555 to your list of considerations.  

Dolmar 6400 has more hp and can be upgraded fairly easily to a 7900 with a P&C kit; however, as a 64cc saw, it's a bit bulky and heavy.  As a 79cc or 84cc saw (depending on which kit is installed), it's a great saw.


----------



## wildcatbb (Mar 3, 2015)

My buddy has a 372xp.....I will be cutting with him a bunch and that thing is nasty....just trying to keep up on production. Plus, as mean as that saw is, he's had no trouble with it in 10 years.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 3, 2015)

wildcatbb said:


> My buddy has a 372xp.....I will be cutting with him a bunch and that thing is nasty....just trying to keep up on production. Plus, as mean as that saw is, he's had no trouble with it in 10 years.


 
Yes, the 372xp is bulletproof with the reputation to back it. 15+ years of production and it is still on the market and part of the reason I moved up into one. However, now we're at 70cc when the OP is looking for a 60cc which is the perfect class of saws for a 1 saw plan. It's almost a coin flip but of the saws mentioned and for this gentleman's needs I vote 562xp or 555.


----------



## wildcatbb (Mar 3, 2015)

Went and done it.....ordered a 562xp.....yup


----------



## Osagebndr (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice, production is no longer a problem then!


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 3, 2015)

wildcatbb said:


> Went and done it.....ordered a 562xp.....yup


 
Well done. Never ran one before but from what I've heard they are strong runners. Don't forget pics once you have it in your hands.


----------



## wildcatbb (Mar 3, 2015)

10-4. Extremely excited


----------



## wildcatbb (Mar 5, 2015)

Really diggin it! Nice looking saw. Just got it out of the box.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice! It should serve you well for many years.


----------



## wildcatbb (Mar 5, 2015)

That's what I told the wife......she's not nearly as impressed as I am


----------



## wildcatbb (Mar 5, 2015)

Took the new saw out and buried it in some logs....wowsers! Angry saw. I'm  used to using our ms391 at work, and this is a completely new animal! Smooth and powerful, a real screamer for only 60cc! It should get much better once it has 7-8 tanks through it. I'm running the 3 quarts of premix now for the extra warranty. Brand new , out of the box, filled it up, pumped the ball. Pulled twice with the choke on, turned it off and fired up without a hiccup. Ran it wide open in a big log for 3-5 minutes like the manual said to do. Then I made a bunch of cuts in some other logs and shut it off. Restarted no problem when hot! I'm gonna love this auto tune Awesome saw


----------



## drz1050 (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats man! Glad you like it.


----------



## Creekside (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice, now keep that chain sharp.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Mar 13, 2015)

Buying the 3 quarts of pre mix to double the warranty to 4 years is a good move. 

 When I am done cutting for a while with a particular saw I will run the regular mixed gas out and fill with 4-5 ounces of the canned premix.  Run it a couple minutes to make sure the new gas has gotten into the carb and store it that way.  The shelf life is 2-3 years.


----------

